# Templates



## haligali (18. Dezember 2005)

Hi an alle,

Gibt es irgentwo Templates für Illustrator

ach ja Tutorials suche ich auch



Danke


----------



## akrite (18. Dezember 2005)

...googlen hilft enorm ! Welche Art von Templates suchst Du denn ?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## haligali (18. Dezember 2005)

Visitenkaren, Briefköpfe usw.

Ich denke wenn man viel sieht kann man Creativer danach arbeiten


----------

